# Peppers ghost haunted Asylum



## Shock (Apr 14, 2012)

Our haunt features an Insane Asylum as our entrance way. This year I wish to experiment with the peppers ghost illusion to bring one of the rooms to life. I am thinking of setting up an Autopsy style room complete with autopsy body on a stretcher and all of the tools of the trade on a nearby table. An I.V. rack with several I.V. bags will hang from the ceiling near the head of the body. At the foot of the stretcher there will be a wheel chair. The viewer will look into the room through a window. Between the viewer and the scene will be a thin piece of window shrink film stretched out and held into place. The viewer will see the Autopsy room with random ghosts appearing and walking around. One ghost will rise from the autopsy corpse and the other will rise from the wheel chair. I am planning to use my HD projector that I got on E-bay a few years ago to project custom ghost that I plan to film against a black back ground and edit using Adobe After Effects. 

From all of my research on Peppers ghost and Musion Eye liner I think this setup may work.

I am looking for any types of insight from the community on this large peppers ghost effect.

Thank you!


----------



## cadizhouseoffear (May 14, 2012)

Sorry, no tips...but let me know how it goes. It sounds great. We are going to do our first Peppers Ghost this year. It will be a nursery with a ghost picking a baby up out of a crib and rocking it in a chair. Best of luck


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Remember, for the effect to work, you have to control the angle of view of the guests, and that's a bit tough to do at Halloween because of the variety of sizes of viewers and where they can stand to see the scene.
If you are dong this in an enclosed area, then you might be able to use partitions to create a tunnel for viewing, that would allow you to put the object you are going to reflect next to the doorway, but out of view of the guests. You still have the challenge of the varying height of the viewers though.

Just out of curiosity, why would you have an IV rack for an autopsy?
IV's can help the living, but once they're dead...


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

I did two peppers ghost illusions last year. It is easier than I thought. I used a sheet of glass. The guest experience must be controlled though. 

One the main one I had two identical rooms, one with an actor sitting in a chair and the second with a pneumatic Skelton body popping forward. The viewing was down a hallway. I have not done it with a projector yet. I did cut over lighting. Setting up the lighting angles is the key. It will take 30 minutes to get the lighting correct once everything is built. I used a regular incandescent from above (mounted in front of the glass) on the main room and a red light on the behind the glass room. With a dmx unit you could do a fade over, but I could not get the dmx to work with the boobox. A fade causes the transformation effect. This was a 7x4 sheet of glass mounted in 2x4's to secure it. You new that size to do a hallway.

I also did a small version in my graveyard using a tv to project a blue ghost. It was okay, but not as dramatic as the full size one. I am happy to answer any questions. 

The peppers ghost illusion was this years hit on my haunt. I had kids going thru 4+ times to try and figure it out. It was two years in the planning and worth every minute.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

*@Shock*: Have you ever seen the 1999 version of the House on Haunted Hill? You could get some ideas for asylum styled rooms and interactive ghosts. Based on your post, I envision a body on a table being operated on by ghosted doctors (an older version of the "typical doctor outfit" (head mirrors, etc...). Let me know what you think.


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

You will need a very large piece of glass or plexiglas to do a whole scene. Remember the whole effect must be viewed thru the glass/plexiglas.


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

Once you have a scene idea, think about how you manage the glass, then worry about the scene set up. In my experience the glass must be at a 45 degree angle to the scene and the guests the get a solid apparition. Working with large sheets of glass is not easy.


----------



## BTH (Jul 2, 2006)

You can do a large peppers ghost scene with the shrink film you mentioned. I have done it for the last 5 years in a row and it is still one of the favorites. I use a patio door size film(84"x120") from amazon like this... Amazon.com: Duck Brand 1297119 84-by-120-Inch Shrink Film Patio Door Kit: Home [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51Tv0FkeBxL I use 1/2" conduit for the frame and end up with a room at around 6' wide. I use a live actor and change themes every year. Once you get the walls up, it's really pretty simple. I have been looking for an electrical cross fader for a while now. I use a crank ghost mechanism for fading lights right now. Crude but effective. Pic of room and fader...









Pepprs ghost light controller video by indianaholmes - Photobucket


----------

